# How to conf



## dsbs (Mar 14, 2012)

First offer you my heartfelt thanks on the operating system wonderful FreeBSD. What are the keyboard shortcuts by which I can move to add a new line?







===============================================================

Second, what are the keyboard shortcuts or keys by which to move pointer to the write end of the page to write wq.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 14, 2012)

Read the man page:  vi(1)

Look for "insert mode" (aka, the letter *i*) and escaping to "control mode" (aka *ESC*).

Better yet, forget vi exists, and just use ee(1).    You'll be better off for it.  vi needs to die.


----------



## fonz (Mar 14, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> vi needs to die.


Don't hold your breath...


----------



## _martin (Mar 14, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Don't hold your breath...



+1 for that .. There's no better text editor than vi(m).

But not to start flame or st., @dsbs you can also use ":x" instead of ":wq". Also have a look at vi cheat sheet.


----------



## dsbs (Mar 14, 2012)

Gentlemen

phoenix, fonz, matoatlantis,

Thank you very much for your help and gratitude.



*[ Do NOT use fonts, colors, or font sizes on this forum! - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043 - Mod. ]*


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 14, 2012)

If you install vim located at editors/vim-lite it should have a program called vimtutor. when you invoke it it will teach you enough vi to be useful to you.

As pheonix mentioned ee() is there for people just starting. It may be a good scaffold for you until you get your vi() bearings.

Good luck!


----------



## throAU (Mar 15, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Better yet, forget vi exists, and just use ee(1).    You'll be better off for it.  vi needs to die.



If you know how to use vi, it is extremely fast as you rarely need to leave the home row.  EMACS needs to die.


----------

